# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Mè Xững - Đặc sản Huế

## thietht

_Mè xững là sản phẩm truyền thống của cố đô Huế. Bản chất thanh lịch, cần cù, khéo léo của người dân Kinh kỳ đã tạo nên loại kẹo nức tiếng thiên hạ này bằng những nguyên vật liệu quen thuộc của đất cát miền Trung. Mè (vừng) và xững (cách hoán đường) hợp thành tên kẹo._ 

Ngoài vừng còn có bột đậu, mạch nha, bánh đa nữa. Hoán đường cộng với gia giảm nguyên vật liệu là khâu quan trọng nhất. Nó làm nên các loại mè xửng khác nhau.
Mè xững có rất nhiều loại:
 - Mè xững gói 
 - Mè xững hộp 
 -Mè xững giòn 
 - Mè đen
Mè xững dẻo, dẻo đến mức có thể cuộn tròn hoặc bẻ gập thanh kẹo, nhưng bỏ tay ra nó lại trở về cái thế ban đầu. Mè xửng giòn, thành phần bột đậu nhiều hơn, đường ít hơn, được bọc ngoài một lớp bánh đa nướng, ăn giòn tan trong miệng. Mè xửng gương, giơ lên ngắm thấy trong suốt như gương. Mè xửng đen gồm toàn vừng đen bùi và bổ…


Mè xững

Người xứ Huế có thói quen phong nhã: uống trà sen (ướp bằng sen ở hồ Tĩnh Tâm) và nhâm nhi thanh mè xửng, vừa thưởng thức vừa ngẫm nghĩ, hoặc vừa thưởng thức vừa đọc sách. Một nét văn hóa rất Huế.Có thể nói, mè xửng đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng văn hóa Huế vậy.


Mè xững Thành Hưng

Người Huế đi vô Sài Gòn, ra Hà Nội, hay ra nước ngoài ai cũng mang theo mấy chục gói mè xững làm quà cho người thân, bạn bè. Người Hà Nội bây giờ khi uống trà Thái Nguyên cũng thích nhai mè xững...
Những người khách du lịch đến Huế, cũng chọn Mè xững làm quà mang về.


Mè xững dòn

Nếu bạn chưa biết mua Mè xững ở đâu cho ngon, Cái Bát Vàng sẽ tư vấn cho bạn một số địa điểm, để bạn có thể sở hữu những gói mè xững ngon và ý nghĩa:

Ngày nay, ở thành phố Huế có hàng chục cơ sở sản xuất mè xững: Song Hỷ, Thiên Hương, Thông Hương, Thanh Bình, Song Nhân, Nam Thuận, Hồng Thuận… *Nếu bạn muốn mua mè xửng ngon, xin về phố Huỳnh Thúc Kháng bên bờ sông Gia Hội, tới số nhà 135 – đó là mè xững Nam Thuận. Ngay bên cạnh là mè xửng Hồng Thuận.*

*Mách nhỏ:* Bạn có thể mua mè xững Thành Hưng,Cơ sở sản xuất mè xững Thành Hưng, một thương hiệu rất nổi tiếng ở Huế.
Địa chỉ:  55 Hoàng Diệu, Tp. Huế    
Điện thoại: 054.3 525321 – Di động: 0905550026 - 0913439168


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dung89

Mình mới được tặng quà món này,
Ngày nhỏ ăn ngon thế mà giờ 1 cái cũng thấy muốn dừng rồi :d

----------

